
New hubiC offers - vcasse_at_ovh
https://hubic.com/en/offers/storage-10tb
======
jamescun
I signed up for hubiC a while back with the intention of using their touted
OpenStack compatibility with Duplicity for encrypted backups (using the Swift
backend) - only to discover they have placed their own authentication
mechanism on top of OpenStack, breaking compatibility with all OpenStack
clients. The only solutions available seem to be running a proxy between your
client and hubiC.

~~~
hackerboos
OVH like to dick around with the kernels on their VPS and dedicated servers.
You can work around it but I really wish they didn't do this.

~~~
blfr
On dedicated servers at least you don't need to work around it. You can
install vanilla version of your chosen distribution straight from their panel.

------
justinsb
I would stay away from OVH until they fix their billing system. At least on
the server side, you have to log in and pay an invoice by PayPal each month.
And if you forget, they delete the server without further warning.

Love the services, but the billing system must cost them a huge amount of
customers - both customers that find it too time consuming, or customers that
forget and are forcibly ejected!

~~~
_wmd
This is out of date information, they introduced auto renew for OVH and
Kimsufi sometime toward the end of last year. Both my machines use it.

~~~
justinsb
If they have now introduced it, that's great. I was never offered it; perhaps
it varies by region (us/fr/ie). I suggest making sure that you get automatic
renewal before signing up for any services. (And then be sure that your credit
card doesn't expire!)

------
selckin
Last time this was posted, several people suggested they strongly cap upload
speed to something silly like 200kb/s so it would take years to actually use
that "10tb"

~~~
dewey
That seems to be through the web interface, I've seen screenshots of people
pushing more than 10MB/s.

~~~
minot
I don't have a fat enough pipe to confirm or deny 10 MB/s but here's my
experiment uploading a few RAW photo files (~25 MB each). Seems good enough. I
haven't tried download speed though. For what it is worth, downloading files
from the web interface in Microsoft OneDrive (previously SkyDrive) is
ridiculously slow.

I think there is a distinction to be made between syncing (Dropbox, Google
Drive, Barracuda Copy, Microsoft OneDrive and so on) and back ups. The
providers try to blur the lines with features like trash can (where files go
when you delete and you have to delete again), file history so you can go to a
previous version of a file, selective synchronization so you can only download
files you need and so on. However, I'd say the distinction still remains
because we need to measure backups by how easily and quickly we can recover in
case of a disaster.

At 10 TB, I'd imagine OP falls in the latter category. If they limited us to
200 kbps unless we paid extra, that'd be a big fail.

That being said, I doubt they'd do that. Here's a screenshot of me reaching 37
mbps peak upload:

[https://i.imgur.com/1tSr48U.png](https://i.imgur.com/1tSr48U.png)

Edit: I take it back. Upload from the web interface stalled.
[https://i.imgur.com/UC8qWA4.png](https://i.imgur.com/UC8qWA4.png)

~~~
minot
I don't know why the upload stalled but I went back to upload the rest of the
files and it worked. I tried downloading and it was a little under 2 mbps
which isn't that great.

------
zeeed
hubiC had a great campaign a while ago which made me try it out. their client
crashed and produced dialog boxes every time my notebook was offline or didn't
get an IP address fast enough.

My experience is about half a year old now but back then it has been a
horrible piece of engineering not only from the client but also from their
website (EULA in french only).

Personally, I felt it was not good value for money but rather a cheap service
that I wouldn't want to trust with my data let alone backups.

~~~
icebraining
I don't have the greatest of impressions of OVH either, though I didn't have
any problems during my short period trying out hubiC.

That said, I'd rather have my backups on many cheap providers than on a single
expensive one. There are inherent risks in relying on a single company.

------
lifeisstillgood
But, why? The upload time / cost must be enormous (on my home DSL it would
take all year to upload. And the value of online remote storage is seriously
limited by the access time.

This is like the fragmented 20TB hard disk (considers the magnetic upper
limit) - even if you had a disk that size the seek times would mean months to
take the data off.

It's nice to have but the uplift needs to occur throughout the whole network
for there to be benefit.

~~~
philtar
Are you serious or trolling?

The vast majority of us can benefit from this. If not your home computers,
then your VPSs or something like that.

~~~
icebraining
To stress your point, hubiC supports the OpenStack API to access your storage:
[https://api.hubic.com/](https://api.hubic.com/)

~~~
SSLy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9281292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9281292)

------
jarnix
I heard some stories from someone inside OVH who told me that basically Hubic
is not stable enough so you can lose some files (without knowing which ones).
I wouldn't use Hubic seriously.

I'm using OVH for other services (dns, servers) and I'm quite happy with their
services though.

------
veeti
How's the Linux support for hubiC? Could use this for backups.

~~~
icebraining
They've had support since 2013, but it's supposedly still in beta:
[https://forums.hubic.com/showthread.php?272-hubiC-for-
Linux-...](https://forums.hubic.com/showthread.php?272-hubiC-for-Linux-beta-
is-out-)!

~~~
mhurron
I would call it half-hearted.

------
yc1010
Last I checked their API was useless, can anyone comment on upload/download
speeds (i have 10gbit servers could use backup location)

------
lingben
does this have client side encryption? they only mention login/password which
doesn't really explain anything

[https://hubic.com/en/data-security](https://hubic.com/en/data-security)

~~~
AlyssaRowan
It does not. Duplicity can use it, however, which does client-side encryption
for you, as mentioned above.

Well, duplicity can _usually_ use it. You may have connection problems,
because hubic.com is TLS version-intolerant; it'll only use TLSv1.0 (and does
_NOT_ negotiate with TLSv1.1/TLSv1.2) with AES-256, AES-128 or 3DES, with RSA
and no forward secrecy.

Not what I wanted to see.

------
mdekkers
It's OVH so I expect it to suck, and absolutely without support

------
shocks
Link with no tracking params:
[https://hubic.com/en/offers/storage-10tb](https://hubic.com/en/offers/storage-10tb)

------
BoardsOfCanada
Should be ok for encrypted backups. I wouldn't trust a British company with
anything sensitive, given their government's policy on privacy.

~~~
dewey
OVH is a french company, if you read their terms the contract is between you
and OVH France.

~~~
msh
Are France any better? they outlawed encryption long after the Americans had
given up on it.

~~~
dewey
Probably not, just trying to keep the facts straight. Offsite backups should
always be encrypted on the client side, so it doesn't really matter where the
provider is located or if it's trustworthy. (except for things like
reliability / retrievability).

~~~
msh
Can't disagree with that.

